
Advanced Nuclear Finds a More Welcome Home in Canada - cepth
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609194/advanced-nuclear-finds-a-more-welcome-home-in-canada/
======
mabbo
Fantastic.

Already, something like 60%[0] or more of the energy produced in Ontario is
nuclear. We have clean air and dependable power as a result. Modern nuclear is
safe, doubly so in a tectonicly stable region. More producers using better
technology will be safer, and lower energy prices further.

[0]I based this on a friend showing me a neat website I cannot find again that
had real-time graphs of energy output by source for Ontario. If anyone knows
where to see that again, share it!

~~~
cepth
Is it this site? [http://www.ieso.ca/power-data](http://www.ieso.ca/power-
data)

Pretty incredible numbers.

~~~
jedberg
Wow, look at that steady and consistent base load generation by nuclear!

